# Cheap Data Recovery Service in Delhi



## a_to_z123 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi guys,

My Seagate HDD crashed yesterday and is no longer accessible, though it shows up in the BIOS. But it isn't getting detected anywhere after that. Not even during the OS installation.
In fact the OS installation hangs up after the boot screen if I plug in the HDD.

So finally the thing is that I can't recover the data myself thorugh any software or anything.

Please tell me how much do these data recovery centers like Stellar, etc. charge for recovering data? Is it on the amount of data/size of the HDD or is it on a per HDD basis?

Please tell me any cheap alternatives.


----------



## PraKs (Jan 30, 2010)

Forget Stellar, They charge a bomb, starts from 20000 till 45000

Try smaller firms, Was it 7200.11, then call up Seagate customer care & give a nice one, They might offer you data recovery.. One person got it like that.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes man it was 7200.11 but I went for it after making sure that the firmware was SD1A and not SD0A.

But whats the point now, it crashed anyway 

Tell whom shall I call? The Seagate Customer Care or the i365 care??

And please also let me know any alternatives for Stellar (what in the name of God are these charges for!!!) if you know any.

I'll be highly grateful...


----------



## PraKs (Feb 1, 2010)

Stellar charges coz they have top MNC as client ( Capgemeni, TCS etc)

Not sure of small recovery guys in Delhi. google it.

Call Seagate Customer Care & tell them it crashed, you need data recovery, Dont talk about firmware thing. Just pretend that you dont even know whats firmware.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok dude... I'll talk to them as you say!!


----------



## davison4 (Aug 28, 2010)

a_to_z123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My Seagate HDD crashed yesterday and is no longer accessible, though it shows up in the BIOS. But it isn't getting detected anywhere after that. Not even during the OS installation.
> In fact the OS installation hangs up after the boot screen if I plug in the HDD.
> ...





Hello friends,
Its really very sad that u lost your data. When u have invested all your efforts and failed , you have the only option to go to some third party data recovery experts.

As far as Stellar data recovery is concerned , I have also tried them and that too in very less amount. 

Just let them analyse the situation and please mind you that *data security is also one of the major issues which they take care of*.

All the best


----------

